# The Wheel Specialist: 15% off to TTOC members



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

The Wheel Specialist
Alloy Wheel Refurbishment










The Wheel Specialist have been in business since 1955, and have been refurbishing alloy wheels for over 25 years. We have built an enviable reputation for our excellent service, quality and rapid turnaround times and now with nationwide coverage are services are second to none.
The Wheel Specialist is the UK's leading alloy wheel refurbishment specialist providing a professional service that transforms the look of any car.

With Specialist branches in Birmingham, Manchester, Fareham, Leeds, Nottingham, Derby, Newcastle, Cardiff and Glasgow.

*ANNOUNCEMENT - Later this year a new garage will open in Swindon, and for a Limited time if you arrange a booking with the Swindon Wheel Specialist, they will do 25% off anything you want doing*

•	A total refurbishment not a temporary touch up 
•	A choice of Standard, Bespoke or Original Finishes available. 
•	Drive in or drop off service 
•	Same day service available 
•	We guarantee the finish for 12 months 
•	Top quality alloy wheel refurbishment 
•	Durable powder coating or powder and wet paint combination to the finish of your choice 
•	Colours to manufacturer specifications available. 
•	Strip and refit your tyres* 
•	Balance wheels* 
•	New chrome valves* 
•	New tyre service*

* = Additional changes may apply, contact your local branch to confirm your quote. 

To members of the TTOC, a 15% discount is available on any work done at The Wheel Specialist, at any of its branches across the UK. This discount is only available when members produce their TTOC membership card to the branch.

For more information visit&#8230;

http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice one Paul. I'll give them a ring.

The quote they bounced back to me was extremely high though.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hark said:


> Nice one Paul. I'll give them a ring.
> 
> The quote they bounced back to me was extremely high though.


Give them a call and ask about the TTOC discount, see what they come back with mate 

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

15% nice 8)

DAZ


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Just seen this 

a few weeks ago i popped along to my local franchise had a quote and will be using them in the next couple of weeks

The 15% discount will certainly help 8)

Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Mark,

The discount should be straight forward if you have your TTOC membership card with you. If you have any problems let me know, but you should be ok 

Paul


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> The discount should be straight forward if you have your TTOC membership card with you. If you have any problems let me know, but you should be ok
> 
> Paul


Cheers Paul

will let you know how i get on 

Mark


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

How much do they charge to coat 4 18's ?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I think it depends on what coat you want, as there are about 50 colours and shades!! 

I had my 19" RS4's on my MK2 anthracited around 8 months ago now, and while doing that i had one of them repaired for a deep curb i did while on the Isle of Man trip, all in was £290. This is before this discount was arranged so i couldnt take advantage of it.

Paul


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

*ANNOUNCEMENT - Later this year a new garage will open in Swindon, and for a Limited time if you arrange a booking with the Swindon Wheel Specialist, they will do 25% off anything you want doing*


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I had some 19" RS4's refurbed last year at a cost of £75 per corner. Great job done as well. (Newcastle Branch)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Picked up my wheels from my local branch , top job and good price with the TTOC discount 8)

Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Bump...... just wondered if many people have used this yet??


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

im gunna use the newcastle one in the next couple of weeks and they have gave me a price of £240 cash for my 18's.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

chrishumes said:


> im gunna use the newcastle one in the next couple of weeks and they have gave me a price of £240 cash for my 18's.


Sign up to the TTOC and get your 15% discount so you effectively get a years membership free


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

haha, thats actually cheaper than with 15% discount! usualy price was nearer £300 for 18's. that was cash deal, not going through the books


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

*Announcement:

The Wheel Specialists are opening a new branch in London North next month and would like to promote the opening. Please call the branch for great introductory offers for TTOC members 

Phone:
0208 887 6669

E-Mail:
[email protected]

Unit 7 Edmonton Trade Park
Advent Way
London
N18 3AJ*


----------

